
CNN's Anthony Bourdain dead at 61 by suicide - hbcondo714
https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/08/us/anthony-bourdain-obit/index.html
======
ColinWright
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17264376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17264376)

~~~
hbcondo714
Thanks, when was his death announced publicly? This HN post was made "9 hours
ago", the BBC article was published "4 hours ago" and the CNN article was at 2
hours ago at the time of writing this comment.

~~~
ColinWright
The articles will probably have been updated as more information comes in, so
the dates on the articles may be updated. I saw the news on the CNN and BBC
websites over 9 hours ago.

